# Bedroom Sliding Door Problem.



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

We have had our outback 5th wheel toy hauler (2009) a little over a month now. Used it 6 times so far (we really needed a hauler







)

This past weekend I noticed the sliding door that closes the bedroom off from the rest of the hauler is acting funny. It no longer closes nice and flush. The top half is at an angle and open. And now it doesn't slide well either. Seems something on the bottom plastic piece or the top railing is off or broken. It keeps trying to close or slide at an angle and is getting stuck. The little plastic piece on the bottom doesn't seem to be holding the weight of the door up very good either. Its sagging a lot.

Is this a common problem? Anything I can do to fix it up - or is this something the dealer has to do?


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

If your comfortable with it you can order the slide rails from your dealer and replace it yourself. You may even want to check Lowes or Home Depot for some type of rail that may work. If not, your dealer can fix it for you. Good luck.

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm not sure about your model, but on my 31RQS, I sometimes have a problem with the door sliding too far toward the wall when traveling. It then comes unlatched from the rail on top. I have to take off the valance and re-position it in the channel and hook the latch back. I usually take care of this problem by rolling up a towel or by sticking something along the side of the door between it and the wall while traveling. Since it can't slide back to the wall, then, everything is usually good to go.

Mark


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

Rollrs45 said:


> If your comfortable with it you can order the slide rails from your dealer and replace it yourself. You may even want to check Lowes or Home Depot for some type of rail that may work. If not, your dealer can fix it for you. Good luck.
> 
> Mike


Our 29RLS had the same problem. It comes from the attachment for the top slide roller coming undone. If you look up at the top rail you will find the roller in the channel and it has a metal pin that is supposed to clip into the bracket on top of the door. There is a small plastic or nylon retainer on the bracket that captures the pin. On mine the retainer had rotated and allowed the pin and bracket to seperate. The trick is to get the roller back on the bracket and rotate the retainer back into place. The entire roller and top of the door are behind a valance that limits accessability. The roller wants to move at will but needs to be pulled back in place atound the pin. I used a piece of piano wire that I bent with a small hook on the end to move the roller into place once I had the door propped up as needed. The wire let me pull the roller into place and keep it there while I rotated the retainer back into place. The hard part was getting my fat fingers into the narrow gap between the door and hard valance.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

The top rollers both look good and in place. Talked to the dealer (lakeshore) and they said its the bottom platic piece to hold the door aligned.

When i look at it - its bent down and not in place good anymore. Asked lakeshore if they had another plastic piece to drill in they could send me - they said no (what the heck).

Anyone know where I can get a replacement bottom plastic channel? I hate to bring it to my local dealer just for that.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

forceten said:


> The top rollers both look good and in place. Talked to the dealer (lakeshore) and they said its the bottom platic piece to hold the door aligned.
> 
> When i look at it - its bent down and not in place good anymore. Asked lakeshore if they had another plastic piece to drill in they could send me - they said no (what the heck).
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a replacement bottom plastic channel? I hate to bring it to my local dealer just for that.


Can you post a picture of this? What if you took it off and headed to Lowes? I think they might have what you're looking for.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=11955

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=11953

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=11954


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Looking at your photos, I do not think that bottom bracket will help. In fact, it looks broken because of a problem with the top inside roller having issues....

Something is loose or broken at that inside roller..or it is off the track..

C


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If the picture you attached (first one) is a shot from the bottom, then I'd say your problem is elsewhere. That isn't designed to carry the weight of the door, only to guide it along.

What is going on with the top rail? It must have jumped the runner...like a home closet door.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If the picture you attached (first one) is a shot from the bottom, then I'd say your problem is elsewhere. That isn't designed to carry the weight of the door, only to guide it along.
> 
> What is going on with the top rail? It must have jumped the runner...like a home closet door.


The top has two rollers and they both look like its in place though. Pictures of that tomorrow then..... sigh


----------

